# Weight of frame paint / powder coat?



## davew255 (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm considering rawing (stripping the paint) from my powder coated frame. To look better and maybe save weight. Anyone know the approx weight saving? 

Guess this will be same as difference between painted and anodised frames.

Anyone?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Powder coat can be quite heavy, as much as 6-8 ounces on some frames. Wet paint might be 2-4 ounces. Anodizing has negligible weight.


----------



## JaLove (Dec 24, 2006)

I saved 100g when I stripped the (powerdercoat) paint from my hardtail.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

Now i feel bad for thinking about getting my Steel Gunner HT frame powder coated. 

what ever. its steel.

maybe ill do gram scale shots before/after.


----------



## liam2051 (Apr 19, 2008)

Paint is usually around 70g powder coat normally 100ish grams


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

lol dont make me strip down my frame.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

on scalpel carbon is about 110 g


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

This paint on bare carbon added 43gms (including one overall clearcoat). I asked Chris Dekerf to weigh it before and after paint. The black is all exposed carbon. :thumbsup: 1343gms with paint and with the seat collar.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

Good lord that frame is pretty.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

dinoadventures said:


> Good lord that frame is pretty.


Yep :thumbsup: I figured it was worth the expense to get a brand new carbon frame repainted before even riding it. It turns out Dekerf used to do all the RMB Team wet paint finishes up until 2005.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Another advantage to titanium... No paint.


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Or aluminum.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

dinoadventures said:


> Good lord that frame is pretty.


Agreed! Kudos to whoever thought up that paint scheme. Gorgeous!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Wheelspeed said:


> Agreed! Kudos to whoever thought up that paint scheme. Gorgeous!


Thanks, that was me. :thumbsup: First in Photoshop last summer and then in 3D on a demo frame with a whole bunch of red and white vinyl tape, and then in reality...


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

I agree with the rest: I saved 1/4lb (113g) when I removed the paint from my frame.


----------

